# Crysis 1 - Anzug Schnelltasten funktionieren nicht



## Icuk73 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem:

In der Bedienungsanleitung steht, wenn man die Schnelltasten aktiviert, kann man mittels Tasten die ANzugfunktionen schneller wählen. Aber die angegebenen Tasten funktionieren nicht?!? Was mach ich da flasch?

Außerdem könnte man die Anzugfunktionen mit einer Taste durchschalten. Ich hab gemerkt, dass man da auch immer Doppel drücken muß (also bis zu 8 X).

Mir wäre das mit den Tasten auf der Tastatur lieber, aber wie geht das?

In der Anleitung steht:

Shift Links = Tempo
S = Panzer
T = Stärke
STRG links = Tarnung

aber es funktioniert nicht.

Die ANzugschnelltaste habe ich aktiviert.

Gruß und Danke im Voraus

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## svd (4. Dezember 2011)

Mmh, ich glaube, wenn du die Schnelltasten verwendest, gibt es bestimmte Kombinationen die vom Spiel quasi vorgegeben sind.

Für die *Panzerung* musst du zB. *2x Rückwärts* drücken. 
*2x Ducken* versetzt dich in den *Tarnmodus*.
Um das *Tempo* zu berschleunigen, drückst du, während du gehst, *2x Shift* und hälts die Laufentaste gedrückt.
Und die *Stärke* erhöhst du mit *2x Sprungtaste*.

Wenn du die Modi, satt mit "Doppeldrücks" lieber durch einmaliger Betätigung aktivierst, geht das vlt. mit deaktivierten Schnelltasten...


----------

